# LMDC: Given Admission!



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

i received a call today around 7 pm from LMDC, the guy told me that i was given admission in LMDC and i have to deposit 7 lac 75 thousand 6 hundred rupees exact if i want a seat there also the last date is 31st october . anybody else got a call? my aggregate is 77.46%


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

oh and i am not going for it pretty sure i will easily get admission in fmh and shalamar!


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

My 3 friends are being called too.2 of them are going.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Mujtaba and Irtiza do you have any idea that how many lists does LMDC normally display.?You are online thats why i asked.


----------



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

blazeadeel said:


> i received a call today around 7 pm from LMDC, the guy told me that i was given admission in LMDC and i have to deposit 7 lac 75 thousand 6 hundred rupees exact if i want a seat there also the last date is 31st october . anybody else got a call? my aggregate is 77.46%


can you please specify if it was for mbbs or bds ?


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

i also got it...for mbbs


----------



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

napster said:


> i also got it...for mbbs


what was your agg?


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

79.9


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

napster said:


> i also got it...for mbbs


whats your agg?

can anyone tell me that getting call meabs we have secured the seat? i have got call central park.....


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* Please use the EDIT button when you need to add something to your first post rather than posting twice. Your posts have been merged. Please review our Forum Rules before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted, without further warning. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## blazeadeel (Sep 26, 2012)

getting call means that you can pay up to secure the seat? you dont have the seat secured unless you have paid


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

means there are chances


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I find lmdc better than shalamar right now as i know so many people in my family who graduated from LMDC and working in U.S.A .bcz of 20 students out of 150 who entered through donations and links you should not forget 130 on merit students.ratio can be different but facts can't be denied as it is the oldest pvt med school in lahore and now after change of principal its on rise again.if i get admission there i'll feel lucky.plus its atmosphere suits we O,A Level people.I am from L.G.S.


----------



## ijazhafeez2007 (Oct 21, 2012)

my sister s also paid fee 775600 in lmdc......


----------

